# Structural difference between ADA's rimless and A regular 20 gallon



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Other people differ, but IMO a rimless tank has less structure, and is going to be a bit easier to break, especially if you drop something on the edge of the tank. 

People go with rimless tanks because they like the look of no frame. The tank looks bigger, and there is noting to detract from what is in the tank. Note that a lot of people with rimless tanks go to a great deal of trouble to hide all equipment.

Personally, the rim doesn't bother me, and I'd rather have the larger rimmed tank, usually at a much lower cost, but everyone is different.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm contemplating derimming my 20 long but I'm nervous about derimming it. The rim _does_ provide support. When my tank is empty the rim is easy to bend. When it's full it becomes rigged and conforms to the tank.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rimless tanks typically use much thicker glass. Rimmed tanks using the thinner glass do have flex in them, that's why they have center braces on the larger sizes.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

The ADA 60p uses 5mm glass. A 20 gallon tank uses 1/4 inch glass. The pet store tank actually has thicker glass.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I would think the only advantage of an ADA tank would be it's build quality. Not that it's common but regular rimmed tanks my leak at a seam do to build quality. 

On the flip side, I think it's totally safe to de-rim a 20L. I have only done the top on mine, only because I wasn't originally planning on doing it during a dry start of HC, I decided I wanted the top to go and wasn't willing to tear it down to get the bottom rim.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought Ada also uses a different type of glass.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

accordztech said:


> I thought Ada also uses a different type of glass.



It's simply low iron glass. I'm less concerned about the glass breaking- It can stand up to plenty of strength: several hundred pounds in a localized area- and more concerned about the silicone seams. 

And at the above person: how much does your tank bow? When I fill my 20 long the black rims do become taut, they are loose when the tank is empty.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought they used starfire glass or something, that tint that gives it a greenish look


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

accordztech said:


> I thought they used starfire glass or something, that tint that gives it a greenish look



Starfire is low iron glass. It's not any stronger, just clearer.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> The ADA 60p uses 5mm glass. A 20 gallon tank uses 1/4 inch glass. The pet store tank actually has thicker glass.


No sir. The ADA rimless tanks use 6mm glass which is ~1/4"

Every 20G high or long that I have EVER seen, including the one I have is a 3/16" thick glass. (took one apart and measured with a micrometer (measures to the .00 of a MM) That extra MM thickness from 5-6MM is a big difference when it comes to strength. 

I recently built a 15G rimless tank, demensions: 24"X12"X12".

This tank has absolutely no bowing or anything. The only thing that happens is when I tap the top of the glass it vibrates a little more than the other tank.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

accordztech said:


> I thought they used starfire glass or something, that tint that gives it a greenish look


 
The starphire glass is a low iron glass that LOWERS the greenness of glass. It makes it more clear. It's the same strength as regular old plate glass


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Higher quality glass. Better edges. Higher quality Silicone. Better craftsmanship.


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

Ada is the top of the line. The glass edges are polished, silicone job is clean, edges of the tank meet perfect but over priced. You are paying for the name. Not saying i wouldnt buy one just out of my price range...

I derimmed a 20gal and the edges didnt meet perfect. The glass where its been cut is semi polished and everyone knows how ugly the silicone job is. Also the way the glass is put together is different where the glass base and glass sides meet.

The cheapest way to get a rimless tank would be to take the rim of a standard tank but another cost efficient way would be to build your own. I got a quote for a 1/4" glass, polished edges in 20gal long dementions for only $60. Definatilly building my next tank.


----------

